# Hotspots mit Leogrund auf Rügen? Oder wo läuft die Mefo auf der Insel?



## Dorschi (18. April 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Wer kann mir denn ein paar Hotspots auf Rügen sagen, wo ich den fangträchtigen Leogrund finde, ohne einen Strandsuchmarathon hinlegen zu müssen. Kenne mich dort oben leider nicht so aus.
Steilküstenübergänge zu Sandstrand müßten ja vielversprechend sein, aber wo finde ich sowas?
Ist überhaupt recht still hier in Sachen Mefofänge Rügen.
Gibt es die dort überhaupt, oder ist das ein Lokalphänomen der westlichen Ostsee? :q  :q  :q 
Beste Grüße #h  #h


----------



## fjordbutt (18. April 2005)

*AW: Hotspots mit Leogrund auf Rügen? Oder wo läuft die Mefo auf der Insel?*

kenn mich da auf rügen leider auch nicht so aus, aber halt mal bei dranske ausschau auf mefos. wir waren 2003 männertag oben und haben ortsansässige angler gefragt. die meinten da könnte was gehen!! frag jetzt aber bitte nicht nach der genauen stelle in dranske... keine ahnung:-(


----------



## Dorschi (18. April 2005)

*AW: Hotspots mit Leogrund auf Rügen? Oder wo läuft die Mefo auf der Insel?*

Na das ist doch schonmal ungefähr ´ne Richtung! Danke Fjordbutt!!!


----------



## fjordbutt (18. April 2005)

*AW: Hotspots mit Leogrund auf Rügen? Oder wo läuft die Mefo auf der Insel?*

aber wie gesagt, das war 2003!!! 

normalerweise müsste immernoch was gehen. ich glaub das war im nördlichen teil von dranske.


----------



## Richie (18. April 2005)

*AW: Hotspots mit Leogrund auf Rügen? Oder wo läuft die Mefo auf der Insel?*

Hallo,

Also Dranske ist bekannt für Mefofänge.Ebenfalls werden bei Lohme und am Thiesower Haken welche gefangen.
Ansonsten kann ich dir den Angelführer Rügen von der Rapsbande ans Herz legen.

Gruss
Richie


----------



## Meerforelle (18. April 2005)

*AW: Hotspots mit Leogrund auf Rügen? Oder wo läuft die Mefo auf der Insel?*

MOin MOin

In der Zeitschrift Rute Und Rolle war jetzt in der Ausgabe April eine Beiheft mit den besten Stellen auf Rügen ich finde es komischerweise die Broschüre nicht mehr wieder #c 
sonst hätte cih sie dir geschickt aber vielleicht bekommst du das HEFT ja noch.
Gruß Meerforelle


----------



## Dorschi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Hotspots mit Leogrund auf Rügen? Oder wo läuft die Mefo auf der Insel?*

Habe mir eben mal die  Rapsbande mit dem Angelführer Rügen online geordert! Kannte die Geschichte schon von Als und war eigentlich begeistert davon. Na mal sehen!
Wenn Ihr aber noch zusätzliche Tipps habt, währe ich dankbar.


----------



## mika (21. April 2005)

*AW: Hotspots mit Leogrund auf Rügen? Oder wo läuft die Mefo auf der Insel?*

Hi, also je nach Windlage gibt es rund um die Insel gute Spots, auflandiger Wind ist zu empfehlen - geht aber natürlcih nur bis zu einer bestimmten Stärke. Gute Leo-Gründe findest Du zw. *Dranske* und *Kap Arkona*, zw. *Juliusruh* und Kap Arkona und zw. *Lohme* und *Glowe* und darunter an der *Stubbenkammer*. Auch bekannt ist im Südosten *Thiessow* ! In Sachen Meerforelle ist Rügen zum Glück noch fast ein Geheimtip, anders wie Fehmarn. Ich hoffe auch daß hier auf der Seite noch ein paar Beiträge mehr folgen.  Ps: Jetzt ist es ich noch Ideal auch dem Dorsch mit der Spinnrute nachzustellen, ideal ist es am sandigen Strandabschnitt "*Schaabe*" (Zw. Juliusruh und Glowe) SO und jetzt kann ich nur noch Petri Heil wünschen, ich geh morgen für 3 Tage ans Kap Arkona und hoffe auf das"Silber der Ostsee"


----------



## Dorschi (21. April 2005)

*AW: Hotspots mit Leogrund auf Rügen? Oder wo läuft die Mefo auf der Insel?*

Na Mika dann bitte ich doch hier mal um einen Kurzbericht, wenn Du wieder zu Hause aufschlägst.
Heute Kam der Rügenführer von der Rapsbande. Habe mich auch für die Gegend um Glowe interessiert. Mal sehen, was im Mai da so läuft. Sicher die Hornies, aber wer weiß?


----------



## MeFoschreck (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hotspots mit Leogrund auf Rügen? Oder wo läuft die Mefo auf der Insel?*

ja ich werde auch mal auf Rügen fahren mal schaun was so läuft hoffe mal das ich wenigstens ein zupfer bekomme egal ob Mefo oder Dorsch


----------

